# Companion Dog Show,28th June,Devon



## jackpeter (Nov 15, 2007)

Companion Dog Show + Family Dog Show on 28th June at 1pm.Simmons Park,Okehampton,Devon.

5 Pedigree classes,rosettes and trophy to keep £1.00 per class.

17 Family dog classes,including,best cross bred puppy,best rescued greyhound,Av rescued,long coat,short coat,best mover,fancy dress etc.
rosettes and trophy to keep
Only 50p per class.
Also Donkey Derby and stalls,Free admission.
In aid of local charities.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Darn it to far away for me.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Cool, I might be able to go gotta find bus routes etc


----------



## acey11 (May 4, 2009)

This looks like an awesome one it will depend on buses though as I'm from Exeter


----------



## jackpeter (Nov 15, 2007)

Bump:001_tt1:


----------



## jackpeter (Nov 15, 2007)

Bump:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jackpeter (Nov 15, 2007)

Bump as this Sunday,don't forget Trophies and medals to keep for the Best in Show winners and prizes.


----------



## jackpeter (Nov 15, 2007)

OKEHAMPTON TODAY | NEWS | 200 take to the leafy lanes for charity


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

I will be there - can't wait. Are there restrictions on age?

Gemma


----------



## ilovecrossbreeds (May 9, 2010)

Is this show on the 28th or 27th? One person said the 27th but you said the 28th. I'm confused!!!!!!!


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

lol if you look thats last years show 09 ,this year is 27th


----------



## ilovecrossbreeds (May 9, 2010)

I'm so stupid!! Thanks for pointing that out!!


----------

